# Greetings from Northern lreland



## MeganandMollysMom (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello everyone!! 

My name is Trish and l have 2 gorgeous cats! Megan and Molly! Meg is a black and white cat who is VERY bossy!! lol and Molly is a Maine **** lookalike, gorgeous and knows it! She's a cat with attitude! 
We've had them for 5 years now, right after l moved here from America. They are very loved and yes, spoiled!! 
We also have a dog, Ceili, who is full of spunk! She's 2. Meg likes playing with her but Molly hates her and loves to show her whos the boss in the family!! :roll: 

Can't wait to get to know all of you!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Trish! Look forward to hearing more about you and your pets.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

welcome to the forum post pictures if you can


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Trish! Welcome to the Cat Forum.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## MeganandMollysMom (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcome!!  Will post pics as soon as!!


Edited to add--Pics posted in the Gallery!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Trish, welcome aboard. I'm off to see the pics in your gallery


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

and you can post your pics in Meet My Kitty section :wink: .


----------



## MeganandMollysMom (Jul 7, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> and you can post your pics in Meet My Kitty section :wink: .


Have a looksee!!  

Thanks again everyone for the warm welcome!!!


----------

